# [Linux FUD] Spiegel Artikel plus Fälschung



## TSCoreNinja (26 März 2005)

Liebe Forenteilnehmer,

wer den Spiegel für seriös hielt, möge sich eines besseren belehren lassen. Siehe  diese Artikel:
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,347074,00.html
http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/technologie/0,1518,347080,00.html
Aufgabe für den Leser: Finden Sie die grundlegenden Fehler, die diese Artikel ins journalistisch unseriöse katapultieren. 

Als Hilfsmittel diene diese Alternativsichtweise:
http://tasler.net/grafkoks/spinner-linux/spinner-linux.html
http://tasler.net/grafkoks/spinner-linux/spinner-linux2.html

Happy Reading,
TSCN


----------



## Devilfrank (26 März 2005)

Himmel - was für ein Schwachsinn!

Die Tastatur und die Maus wurde nicht erkannt... Ich kipp um. 

Ich habe einen nagelneuen NEC- DVD-Brenner in mein seit 2 Jahren (!) laufendes WXP integriert. Der wurde klaglos erkannt und online sofort nach dem geeigneten (aktuelleren) Treiber gesucht, gefunden und installiert. 
Parallel dazu habe ich meine Sony-Anlage als Mediacenter integriert. Vollkommen problemlos. Wenn ich jetzt will, kann ich Mediafiles vom PC auf dem Fernseher sehen und in Dolby-DTS genießen. 

Wenn mir das einer unter Linux mit ebenso wenigen Mausklicks vormacht, dann - und erst dann - darf diese "Fan-Gemeinde" in derartigem Ton mitreden.


----------



## Counselor (26 März 2005)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mir das einer unter Linux mit ebenso wenigen Mausklicks vormacht, dann - und erst dann - darf diese "Fan-Gemeinde" in derartigem Ton mitreden.


Diese Fangemeinde sollte erst einmal die Grundlagen von Rechnersystemen studieren:
http://www.kreissl.info/diggs/index.php?showmenu=1

Ansonsten gilt für die folgender Satz von Mutter Teresa

```
Wenn ihr entmutigt seid, ist das ein Zeichen, daß ihr hochmütig seid; es zeigt, daß ihr zu viel Vertrauen in euch selbst habt.
```


----------



## technofreak (26 März 2005)

Kann mich aus meiner  Erfahrung dem Urteil der Vorposter nur anschließen, ein BS ist ein Werkzeug,
 keine Selbstbefriedigung. Auf  beiden  PCs  XP installiert,    Treiber für zusätzliche Peripherie , no Problemo.
 selbst ein Wackler am Kabel der 1.Festplatte  mit Totalabsturz hat XP ohne jeden Schaden
 überstanden. Ansonsten noch nicht ein einziges Mal 
einen  Hänger oder Absturz 

tf 

PS: Mein Liebe zu M$ hält sich in engen Grenzen , aber bevor ich nicht eine wirklich brauchbarere 
"Jedermann" Alternative sehe, werde ich den Teufel tun und mir sowas antun
Bei professionellen Anwendungen (Webserver) sieht das Bild  sicherlich erheblich anders aus


----------



## drboe (26 März 2005)

Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Himmel - was für ein Schwachsinn!
> 
> Die Tastatur und die Maus wurde nicht erkannt... Ich kipp um.


Du solltest Deinen Irioniedetektor neu justieren: das steht unter der Überschrift *Home > Netzwelt > Persiflage* und nimmt m. E. ziemlich gut den Nonsense von Spiegel online auf die Schippe. Und das eine USB Maus nicht erkannt wird, passiert mir hier 2-3 mal die Woche. Und zwar ist das die Maus, die immer am System hängt. Ich biete auch eine Soundkarte, die unter Windows XP angeblich die Einstellung der Empfindlichkeit des Mikros nicht zuläßt. Das ging unter Windows Me klaglos. Ich führe bei Bedarf auch reproduzierbar vor, wie ein Kameratreiber seinen Betrieb nach einmaliger Nutzung einstellt und dann bei der Neuinstallation das ganze System ins Verderben reisst. Nachfolgende  Neuinstallation des OS empfehlenswert. Im Gegenzug kann ich beim Update von KDE unter Suse 8.2 problemlos und ebenfalls reproduzierbar die GUI ins Nirwana schicken. Das kostet dann mehrstündige De- und Neuinstallation aller KDE Komponenten, um auf den alten Stand zu gelangen. 



			
				Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe einen nagelneuen NEC- DVD-Brenner in mein seit 2 Jahren (!) laufendes WXP integriert. Der wurde klaglos erkannt und online sofort nach dem geeigneten (aktuelleren) Treiber gesucht, gefunden und installiert.
> Parallel dazu habe ich meine Sony-Anlage als Mediacenter integriert. Vollkommen problemlos. Wenn ich jetzt will, kann ich Mediafiles vom PC auf dem Fernseher sehen und in Dolby-DTS genießen.


Ich betreibe seit Januar einen NEC DVD Brenner ND 3500A unter Linux. Problemlos als ATAPI Device (vor Jahren konnte Linux das nur via SCSI Emulation). Da NEC keine LINUX Unterstützung liefert, werte ich die Leistung des Systems, nämlich den Brenner bedienen zu können, etwas höher als unter Windows. Da ich den PC für ernsthafte Arbeiten benutze, ist er kein Media Center. Er spielt aber durchaus CD, DVD und alle Arten von Video- und Soundfiles ab.



			
				Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn mir das einer unter Linux mit ebenso wenigen Mausklicks vormacht, dann - und erst dann - darf diese "Fan-Gemeinde" in derartigem Ton mitreden.


Siehe oben. M. E. ist der Artikel eine recht gelungene Persiflage der dümmlich-einseitigen Vorlage des Spiegel. Wer seine persönlichen Erfahrungen als Softwarenutzer zur Vorliebe erklärt, der mag das tun. Wieso daraus so häufig folgt, das diejenigen sich dann zum Weltverbesserer oder verbiesterten Anhänger einer Firma aufzuschwingen, verstehe ich nicht. Ich persönlich nutze lieber die jeweiligen Vorteile beider Welten. Da punkten sowohl Linux als auch  Windows an einigen Stellen. Der Vorsprung ist aber selten weltbewegend. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## jupp11 (26 März 2005)

> Wieso daraus so häufig folgt, das diejenigen sich dann zum Weltverbesserer
> oder verbiesterten Anhänger einer Firma aufzuschwingen, verstehe ich nicht.


Also sprach Zarathustra
http://gutenberg.spiegel.de/nietzsch/zara/also.htm

j.


----------



## Counselor (26 März 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich nutze lieber die jeweiligen Vorteile beider Welten. Da punkten sowohl Linux als auch  Windows an einigen Stellen. Der Vorsprung ist aber selten weltbewegend. M. Boettcher


Amen. Ich geh jetzt meinen neuen Kernel kompilieren.


----------



## jupp11 (26 März 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geh jetzt meinen neuen Kernel kompilieren.


Weia, hätte ich doch fast verpaßt, die vier Wochen sind ja schon wieder um, wie die Zeit doch vergeht...

j.


----------



## Counselor (26 März 2005)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> Weia, hätte ich doch fast verpaßt, die vier Wochen sind ja schon wieder um, wie die Zeit doch vergeht...j.


Wie?! Muß man Linux jetzt alle vier Wochen neu kompilieren?


----------



## Kalle59 (27 März 2005)

M.e.ist das auswählen des BS eine Geschmacksfrage geworden .XP ist eine prima Sache ( Stichwort Treiber, Hardware, Benutzerverwaltung ). Wurde aber auch nach fast 10jähriger Entwicklung Zeit!!!

Linux erfordert etwas mehr Einarbeitung, ist aber dann ein zuverlässiger Partner.
Einzelerfahrungen mit den Systemen spielen natürlich die entscheidene Rolle. Was für den einen sinnvoll und nützlich erscheint ist für den anderen nutzloser Schnickschnack :argue: 

Thats life

Grüsse Kalle


----------



## jupp11 (27 März 2005)

wow, die ultimativen Erkennnisse. Man verneigt sich vor dem wahren
 Experten 
mit jahrelanger Erfahrung  

j.

PS: Da können sich die Experten hier mal eine Scheibe von abschneiden...


----------



## Kalle59 (27 März 2005)

[email protected] Meine kleine bescheidene Meinung  

Grüsse Kalle


----------



## A John (27 März 2005)

Kalle59 schrieb:
			
		

> M.e.ist das auswählen des BS eine Geschmacksfrage geworden .XP ist eine prima Sache ( Stichwort Treiber, Hardware, Benutzerverwaltung ).


Auch, wenn mich jetzt einige steinigen: Win-XP ist ein gutes OS, auch in Punkto Sicherheit.
Das Problem liegt nicht im OS, sondern in der Marketingstrategie von M$ mit dem Credo: Jeder der fähig ist, eine CD ins Laufwerk einzulegen weiß genug, um mit einem Computer umgehen.
Das hat zur Folge, dass sich kaum ein User die Mühe macht, sich um Dinge wie Userverwaltung oder Sicherheitseinstellungen zu kümmern. "Wozu, es geht ja auch so".
Dieser Mentalität fällt auch die Verantwortung zum Opfer, einen vernünftigen Browser und Mailclient zu installieren. "Ist ja alles mit bei".

Kaum ein Linux-User käme auf die Idee, als Root ins Internet zu gehen, wie das IMO 99,9 % aller Win-User tun.
Hier wäre MS gut beraten, ein paar vordefinierte Userpropfile mitzuliefern und die User auch deutlicher dazu anzuhalten, diese zu nutzen. Unter Win-XP braucht es zum Wechsel eines Profils nur 3 Mausklicks und wenige Sekunden. Allerdings ist die Einrichtung eines Profils nicht wirklich trivial. Da gibt es erhebliches Verbesserungspotential.

Und was die Stabilität anbelangt, mit Gewalt bringe ich jedes System zum Absturz. Es soll ja Leite geben, die mit 120 in einen Brückenpfeiler fahren, um die Airbags zu testen...

Gruß A. John


----------



## Kalle59 (27 März 2005)

Microsoft-Studie: Windows ist sicherer als Linux

http://www.zdnet.de/news/security/0,39023046,39131717,00.htm

Laß ich bewußt unkommentiert.

[email protected] :thumb: 

Grüsse Kalle


----------



## Counselor (27 März 2005)

Kalle59 schrieb:
			
		

> Microsoft-Studie: Windows ist sicherer als Linux
> http://www.zdnet.de/news/security/0,39023046,39131717,00.htm
> Grüsse Kalle





> Thompson räumte ein, dass die Sicherheit einer Umgebung in weiten Teilen von den Fähigkeiten des Administrators abhängt. Die Verfügbarkeit von Fachkräften entscheide dann über die optimale Plattform.



So ist es.

Man kann zB Internet Information Services sicher konfigurieren:
http://cert.uni-stuttgart.de/ms-iis5.php
http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/library/en-us/dnnetsec/html/THCMCh16.asp


----------



## drboe (27 März 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Kaum ein Linux-User käme auf die Idee, als Root ins Internet zu gehen, wie das IMO 99,9 % aller Win-User tun.
> Hier wäre MS gut beraten, ein paar vordefinierte Userpropfile mitzuliefern und die User auch deutlicher dazu anzuhalten, diese zu nutzen. Unter Win-XP braucht es zum Wechsel eines Profils nur 3 Mausklicks und wenige Sekunden. Allerdings ist die Einrichtung eines Profils nicht wirklich trivial. Da gibt es erhebliches Verbesserungspotential.


Da müssen m. E. auch die Hersteller von Anwendungssoftware oft noch einmal 'ran. Viele Programme müllen ohne Not die Verzeichnisse unterhalb der Windows-Installation voll und versuchen sich in Bereichen der Registrierung zu verewigen, an die man als gewöhnlicher Nutzer nicht herankommt. Das setzt Versuchen enge Grenzen, einen reinrassigen User-Account zu betreiben.

Nebenbei: so schlecht sind Browser und Mail-Client von M$ auch wieder nicht. Man kann die durchaus so betreiben, dass die Risiken nicht höher sind, als bei vergleichbaren Produkten. Die Default-Konfiguration ist allerdings misslich und die Nutzer werden im Unklaren gelassen, wie eine sicherer Konfiguration aussieht. Für MS ist wohl ärgerlicher, dass alternative Browser mehr Komfort bieten und mit mehr Funktionen aufwarten.

M. Boettcher


----------



## TSCoreNinja (27 März 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> *Nebenbei: so schlecht sind Browser* und Mail-Client *von M$ auch wieder nicht.*


wennn man mal von gravierenden Mängeln in der Unterstützung grundlegender Webstandards absieht. Was ist schon das W3C?!
TSCN


----------



## Counselor (27 März 2005)

drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Da müssen m. E. auch die Hersteller von Anwendungssoftware oft noch einmal 'ran. Viele Programme müllen ohne Not die Verzeichnisse unterhalb der Windows-Installation voll und versuchen sich in Bereichen der Registrierung zu verewigen, an die man als gewöhnlicher Nutzer nicht herankommt.


Dabei ist das Speichern von Anwendungs- und Nutzerdaten eigentlich relativ simpel. Man muß sich nur an Ziff. 3 der Windows Logo Empfehlungen halten.
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=9775



			
				TSCN schrieb:
			
		

> ...wenn man mal von gravierenden Mängeln in der Unterstützung grundlegender Webstandards absieht...


IE und Standards:
http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2005/03/09/391362.aspx


----------



## Kalle59 (28 März 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Kaum ein Linux-User käme auf die Idee, als Root ins Internet zu gehen, wie das IMO 99,9 % aller Win-User tun.
> Gruß A. John



Wenn es M$ schafft, dieses Sicherheitsverhalten den Usern mitzugeben, also surfen mit eingeschränkten Rechten, wäre ein Großteil der Probleme ( Viren,Dialer etc. all das Schreibrechte einfordert ) erledigt.


			
				Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> > Thompson räumte ein, dass die Sicherheit einer Umgebung in weiten Teilen von den Fähigkeiten des Administrators abhängt. Die Verfügbarkeit von Fachkräften entscheide dann über die optimale Plattform.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Richtig. Dies Aussage seh ich unabhänig vom verwendeten BS. Sie gilt für alle Plattformen.


----------



## TSCoreNinja (28 März 2005)

Counselor schrieb:
			
		

> IE und Standards:
> http://blogs.msdn.com/ie/archive/2005/03/09/391362.aspx


Ja, IE hat oft als erstes irgendwelche Standards unterstützt. Leider nur war MS bisher völlig unwillens, bei fehlerhaftem Verhalten dieses zu korriegieren. Man beachte insbesondere den Hinweis zu backwards compatibilitiy: 


> Given the strong usage of IE in the corporate space as well as embedded in applications, we have a strong requirement for backwards compatibility with our previous behavior, compliant or not;


Oder zu gut Deutsch: "Wenn Sie früher beschissenen html zusammengehackt haben, der zufällig in IE6 funktionierte, dann ist es uns wichtiger, diesen zu unterstützen als irgendwelche Standards"

TSCN

(der versucht hat, mit xhtml/css eine Webseite zu bauen, und der am IE6 verzweifelt ist)


----------



## A John (28 März 2005)

Kalle59 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es M$ schafft, dieses Sicherheitsverhalten den Usern mitzugeben, also surfen mit eingeschränkten Rechten, wäre ein Großteil der Probleme ( Viren,Dialer etc. all das Schreibrechte einfordert ) erledigt.


Man stelle sich vor, ein Autohersteller würde mit folgendem Text werben:
Genießen sie das Gefühl, völlig sicher und entspannt mit 250 KmH selbst bei Nebel oder strömendem Regen und partiellem Bodenfrost über die Autobahn zu gleiten.
ABS, EPS, ESP, ABC, ADS, ASR und BAS haben Ihr Fahrzeug meist unter voller Kontrolle, so dass Sie Ihre gesamte Aufmerksamkeit dem bordeigenen Mediacenter widmen können.
Sollte es ausnahmsweise doch einmal zu einer unerwünschten Abweichung kommen, geben Ihnen auf Anforderung (sind Sie sicher? Mit Knopfdruck bestätigen) 16 hautfreundliche Airbags ein unvergängliches Gefühl von Ruhe und Geborgenheit. 
Ein EMS (Ereignis- Melde- System) sendet automatisch eine SMS mit den Fahrzeugdaten, sowie Ihren eventuell noch messbaren Vitalfunktionen an unsere Rechtsabteilung.
In der Family- Ausstattung zusätzlich eine MMS mit einem qualitativ hochwertigen Erinnerungsfoto aus der Fahrgastzelle an Ihre Angehörigen. (240x320, 65k Farben., 9,99 EUR/Call).
Sie sehen, wir scheuen keinen Aufwand um Ihre Sicherheit zu gewährleisten.

Dies ist eine IMO ziemlich exakte Adaption des M$- Marketings auf die Autobranche.
Solange Gimmicks und Effekthascherei wichtiger sind als Qualität, wird Otto Gelegenheitssurfer kaum klar werden, dass es an ihm selbst liegt, für die Sicherheit seines Systems zu sorgen und das M$ ihn dabei mehr verarscht als unterstützt.

Gruß A. John


----------



## Kalle59 (28 März 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Ein EMS (Ereignis- Melde- System) sendet automatisch eine SMS mit den Fahrzeugdaten, sowie Ihren eventuell noch messbaren Vitalfunktionen an unsere Rechtsabteilung.
> In der Family- Ausstattung zusätzlich eine MMS mit einem qualitativ hochwertigen Erinnerungsfoto aus der Fahrgastzelle an Ihre Angehörigen. (240x320, 65k Farben., 9,99 EUR/Call).
> Sie sehen, wir scheuen keinen Aufwand um Ihre Sicherheit zu gewährleisten.
> 
> Gruß A. John



    
Satire pur. Ich hoffe du fängst mal bei M$ an.

Grüssse Kalle


----------



## technofreak (29 März 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/57963


> Studie bescheinigt Windows bessere Sicherheit als Linux
> 
> Richard Ford vom Florida Institute of Technology und Herbert Thompson von der Firma Security Innovation haben eine Studie veröffentlicht, die die Sicherheit von Microsoft Server 2003 und Red Hat Enterprise Linux ES3 in typischen Web-Server-Konfigurationen vergleicht. Als deutlicher Gewinner geht daraus das Microsoft-System hervor. Allerdings haben die Autoren ihre bereits vorab veröffentlichten Ergebnisse in den Augen vieler Kritiker diskreditiert, indem sie erst in der abschließenden Publikation dokumentierten, dass die Studie von Microsoft finanziert wurde


Offengestanden gehen mir alle diese  Studien und  Weltanschauungskämpfe,  egal 
 von welcher Seite  am A... vorbei.  Ich bin(wie bereits vorher erwähnt) mit der WXP Installation zufrieden. 
Wie bei allen Weltanschauungsstreitereien  wird es kaum 
jemanden gelingen, die "andere Seite" von den jeweiligen Vor- oder Nachteilen  zu überzeugen.
Sollte ich konkrete Gründe, gravierende Vorteile und Notwendigkeiten für einen Umstieg sehen 
 (was bisher nicht der Fall ist) wäre ich sofort dazu bereit, bzw zu einer Parallelinstallation, 
ich würde mich kaum auf Linux allein verlassen wollen.  Das "Reinschnuppern" 
mit Knoppix wirkt eher abschreckend. 

tf

PS: Wer sich amüsieren will,  dem sei dieser Artikel empfohlen.
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,348554,00.html


> MICROSOFT-ENTHÜLLUNGEN
> Big Bill denkt barfuß


----------



## Plattenputzer (29 März 2005)

Religionskrieger, auf in den Kampf.......
Bei mir ist auch xp und Suse drauf. Und tatsächlich; beides hat Vor und Nachteile. Man kann sich da trefflich Argumente an den Kopf werfen.
 Privat reicht mir mein Suse vollkommen und hat mir noch nie Sorgen bereitet. Für die Uni brauch ich aber XP, weils gar manchsam Programm für Linux nicht gibt... (siehste! Sag ich doch! schreit der Billyboy)

Nu hab ich Norten Ghost, und wenn, wie durchschnittlich alle drei Tage, XP mal wieder ein Totalverust ist, wird eben ein Image drübergeplättet. 
Billyboy lacht und sagt: Entweder du bist zu blöd, oder du machst Dinge mit deinem Recher, die du lieber bleiben lassen solltest. (Das klingt dem Gequatsche, das der gemeine Pinguinfan im Zweifelsfalle von sich gibt nicht unähnlich)
Dabei baue ich nur an einer Gameengine rum.
Ja ja, ich weiß, billyboy.....
Würd ich brav nur ein paar Emails schreiben,  mal einen Brief, eventuell wär mein xp dann sicher vor Absturz. Aber das kann Suse auch. Nur: Linux ist deutlich "preiswerter". 
XP kostet, und zwar mehr als es wert ist.

Noch ein Wort zur Hardware:
Ein Drucker, Modem Joystick tralala für den's keine Linuxtreiber gibt wird von mir eben nicht gekauft. Vielleicht wird das, wenn's mehrere machen irgendwann für die Hersteller ein Problem und dadurch zum Argument.


----------



## drboe (29 März 2005)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir ist auch xp und Suse drauf. Und tatsächlich; beides hat Vor und Nachteile.


Mein reden seit ... 



			
				Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Drucker, Modem Joystick tralala für den's keine Linuxtreiber gibt wird von mir eben nicht gekauft.


Tja, das war auch immer mein Ansatz, weshalb ich selten bis nie den allerneuesten Schrei erwerbe. Aber man ahnt ja nicht, dass beim neuen PC der alte Scanner (HP 5100C) einfach nicht tut. Unter Windows übrigens auch nicht, was vermutlich der HW zuzuschreiben ist. In beiden Fällen (Windows, Linux) braucht es nämlich eine SCSI-Emulation über den Parallelport, die nun leider nur noch beim Notebook (XP) funzt. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Counselor (29 März 2005)

Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Nu hab ich Norten Ghost, und wenn, wie durchschnittlich alle drei Tage, XP mal wieder ein Totalverust ist, wird eben ein Image drübergeplättet.


Ich habe Windows 2000 und SQL Server 2005 Beta mit einer laufenden Webseite. Ich programmiere auf der Kiste öfters Skripte um. Daher weiß ich, daß einiges passieren muß, damit die Kiste komplett abraucht (auch wenn man über gewöhnliche Mailnutzung hinausgeht). Das schlimmste was mir bisher passiert ist, war daß der aspnet Workerprozess abgestürzt ist.





			
				Plattenputzer schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei baue ich nur an einer Gameengine rum.


Programmierst du sie selbst?


----------



## Plattenputzer (29 März 2005)

Nein, die gibts schon fix und fertig: UR2-Runtime. Gibt aber noch ein dutzend andere gute Engines.
Ich schreib ne Diplomarbeit drüber, wie man CAD-Daten von Architektur in Echtzeit3d visuallisieren kann, und ne Gameengine bietet eben, neben guter Grafik alles was man zur Einrichtung von Interaktivität braucht. 
Das ganze soll ein "Werkzeugkasten" werden mit Tutorials, die einen Architekten befähigen, seine Architektur in Echtzeit3d zu präsentieren. Ist also eine theoretische Arbeit, die auf vorhandene Programme aufbauen soll.

Die Abstürze von XP gabs regelmässig bei Experimenten mit Konvertern, die dxf-Daten in ein Format bringen sollen, das die Engine lesen kann.
Aber hier hab ich mit Blender inzwischen das geeignete Programm gefunden.
Der Editor der Runtime stürzt oft ab, wenn er zu komplexe Polygone kompillieren soll.
Wenn er das vier fünf mal gemacht hat, reißt er XP irgendwann mit in den Abgrund. Fragt nicht warum, ich hab keine Ahnung.
In der Praxis heißt das, dass eben nicht das ganze Gebäude auf einen Ruck in den Editor importiert werden kann, sondern Stück für Stück.

Genau das ist es was ich meine: Es gibt immer Möglichkeiten einen Rechner zu überfordern, Ob XP oder Linux.

Totale offTopicfrage:
Weiß jemand CAD-Daten eines Baudenkmals, einer Stadt o.ä. die frei verfügbar sind. Bisher hab ich nur CAD-Daten von eigenen Entwürfen aus der Vergangenheit benutzt, jetzt möchte ich mein Konzept mal an was komplexerem versuchen.


----------

